# Blower only works sometimes



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a 1993 Nissan Altima. My heater blower only works sometimes. I turn the switch and nothing happens. I leave the switch in the on position and sometimes when I start the car the air will work. I thought it was a resistor problem but I put in a new one and it still does not work. Help!!!!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

It could be the control switch itself or you got a loose connection somewhere


----------

